# Anyone in need of seeing THE cutest Zeddy photos?



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

I took these photos of Mr Zeddy Bear today. I have to say...he's one of my cutest rats. He's also all over the place, so it's hard to get photos of him.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

He is so adorable. He has just the most adorable face.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

O.O

Dude .. too **** cute!

I always look forward to your pics - your cam is excellent!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

I also never get tired of your pics! And such an adorable little guy


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

those are pretty much the cutest pictures ever taken


----------



## lvratz (Jan 12, 2008)

He IS adorable!


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

Omg! I just wanna pick him up and steal him!! You take great pics btw.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

OOHHH! Jealous! not only is do you have one of the cutest rats on earth but you also have one of the best cameras on earth to take pics of your little guy! Unfair!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

That last picture is just too much! (I think I have diabetes now from these pictures.  )


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Totally adorable, he's a wonderful colour. How old is he, looks like just a bub!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Too cute! Yeah, I wish I had your camera (and skills), too. My pictures are always too blurry when I get so close.


----------

